# power steering pump



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I am replacing the power steering pump and was looking for opinions on the two rebuilt pumps. The choices are Cardone and Lares. Anyone used either of these two? If so what was the quality of the reservoir? Was it dented or dinged at all?


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

I sent my original pump to Chip at powersteering.com and he rebuilt it for $129. It came back perfect.

Randy


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I ordered the seal kit for $11 and rebuilt mine in about an hour. Took more time to remove and replace the pump than it did to overhaul it. Came out as good as new. I've had experiences with the reman pumps, and they are usually not an exact match. Will work, but look incorrect for the car.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

The pump I bought from Ames awhile back is leaking thru the seal, so I will give rebuilding it myself a try based on geeteeoguy's response. From whom did you order the seal? The pump I got from Ames also had the incorrect bolt on the back of the pump indicating it came from some other model. I discovered too late in the install that the bolt was short. The nut is holding ok but only on about 3 turns. I never sent the old pump back for credit. I complained to Ames and suggested they credit me the core charge for the inconvenience. They were not very sympathetic. So I'll swap it out when I replace the seal.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My original pump was rebuilt but then began leaking again the lip around the pump was never right from before I purchased the car I think this was the cause and I was not gonna keep fooling with it. For 69.00 I got a re-manned from Ames, Shortly, that began leaking from the bottom mounting bolt, it didn't drip but the bottom of pump was always wet. I returned under warranty and get another so far so good. They are re-manned by Lars. The bolt in the back on both was too short on both I used my OEM one.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Power steering pumps are famous for leaking on these cars. Of the 6 1st gen GTO's I have owned, 4 leaked. The leaks have never amounted to more than the size of a dime. I have mats under the car when it is parked in the garage so the floor stays clean and I have never run out of fluid even tho I keep a can in the trunk. My leaks have been at the bottom and around the bolt.

If I ever pull the motor that is when I will fix/replace the pump.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

SANDU002 said:


> Power steering pumps are famous for leaking on these cars. Of the 6 1st gen GTO's I have owned, 4 leaked. The leaks have never amounted to more than the size of a dime. I have mats under the car when it is parked in the garage so the floor stays clean and I have never run out of fluid even tho I keep a can in the trunk. My leaks have been at the bottom and around the bolt.
> 
> If I ever pull the motor that is when I will fix/replace the pump.


My leak is the same. Cardboard on the garage floor takes care of the seepage. My annoyance stems from the fact that road grime builds up around the pump and anywhere else the p/s fluid clings. Luxury problem I suppose.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It isn't one seal. It's ALL the seals. The complete kit is avaiable on line. Just google "'67 GTO GM Power Steering Pump Seal Kit" or whatever year your car is. Mine was $11, and came in three days. The main leaker is the large o-ring that mates the tank to the casting. That gets hard. Also, there is a fitting on the tank that must come out to disassemble....Excellent, step-by-step instructions are available on-line as well, if you google them. Again, very easy to do the rebuild, and very satisfying to run your born-with part in _better_ than jobber-reman condition.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I have to get a good rebuilt one because the tank (reservoir) on mine is all dinged up.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

I have never rebuilt one but I thought id add that the original 66 factory service manual I got from a guy on ebay has a detailed power steering pump rebuild in it along with detailed rebuilds of rear ends, alternators, and even a hydraulic lifter! like seriously? those things were rebuildable :eek2: anyway I highly recommend buying a original or reprint if you intend to keep the car.


----------

